# do i have a bully breed or a mix apbt



## quetigre (Sep 24, 2016)

hi everyone, wanted to get a educated opinion. got a beautiful pup a few days ago he is 12 weeks now. was a gift to my wife from a childhood friend.
we where told the dam is a razor/gotty bully and sire a haze line bully.
the sire sure looks like a bully, but the dam looks more like a pitbull to me?
the couple that gave us the pup has no papers. thanks in advance for your replies.








[/URL][/IMG]
mom on left dad on right








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
12 weeks Rosco








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG] sire


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

With those bloodlines it is definitely a bully. The sire's patterns look really bad. I would definitely avoid high-impact activities while your pup is growing since they may already be predisposed to bone and joint issues.


----------



## quetigre (Sep 24, 2016)

thanks for the reply and advice on the bones, joint issues. 
for sure if the bloodline is accurate as they say,then its a bully, i just questioned the dam being a bully because she looks more like a pitbull to me than a bully...
as they had no reason to add the razor/gotty line story because it was a gift after my wife fell in love with pup and showed interest for the pup, we gladly excepted the gift and appreciate and love the pup regardless.

just wanted to see if the community here agreed with me if dam is apbt or bully


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I personally wouldn't consider them to look more like an APBT. Certainly more moderate or less typey than your typical Bully, but looks fairly large and the colour would be an indicator of a breed other than APBT being present, as blue is extremely rare (and some would argue non-existent) in purebred Pit Bulls. 

Either way, I'm sure your pup is a sweetie and I wish you good luck.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

The mom looks more like an Amstaff and dad looks Bully. Bullies come is such a vast variety of shapes and sizes. APBTs are not blue.


----------



## quetigre (Sep 24, 2016)

::::COACH:::: said:


> The mom looks more like an Amstaff and dad looks Bully. Bullies come is such a vast variety of shapes and sizes. APBTs are not blue.


just as i thought on the mom , anyhow i surely hope he gets his dad built and moms hieght not much of a fan on the short pocket size bullys. i will most pics throught the months on the pup to see the progress.


----------

